# Hotel forums



## linsj (Sep 5, 2007)

Why is Marriott the only hotel program with its own forum? It makes more sense to me to put Hilton, Starwood, and Hyatt in their own forums instead of lumping them together, especially when Marriott gets its own. Can someone please explain this situation?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 5, 2007)

I know, I know!  

After the TUG Lounge, the Marriott Forum has more posts than any other forum.  The Hotel Forum, doesn't get half the number of posts.  If you split the forum up you incur more cost, maintenance, and need for moderators.


----------

